

Cpan-outdated - telemachos
http://github.com/tokuhirom/cpan-outdated

======
telemachos
I can see the jokes coming, but no, it's not a repo full of "CPAN is outdated"
cracks. It's a simple program to check what Perl modules are outdated. This
functionality is present in both cpan and cpan+, but it's very slow in both
(in my experience).

At the moment, cpan-outdated itself doesn't appear to be on CPAN. However you
can easily install it via git{,hub} and cpanm:

    
    
        git clone http://github.com/tokuhirom/cpan-outdated.git
        cd cpan-outdated
        cpanm .
    

_Edit_ : Nope, I'm an idiot. I always forget the App::X namespacing for apps.
cpan-outdated is on CPAN as App::cpanoutdated.

